# Black chips with 3 wires



## jmdlcar (Apr 5, 2012)

Those black chips with 3 wires that is solder or bolted down have any PM in them?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you mean transistors?

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0PDoS85_H1PI24AX8WJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dtransistor%26fr%3Datt-portal-s%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D33&w=778&h=584&imgurl=i00.i.aliimg.com%2Fphoto%2Fv0%2F234816400%2FSwitch_Transistor_13007.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fhuichuandianzi.en.alibaba.com%2Fproduct%2F234816400-209335739%2FSwitch_Transistor_13007.html&size=75.1+KB&name=...+Transistor+13007%2CTransistor%2CSwitch+Transistor+13007%2C+on+Alibaba.com&p=transistor&oid=b4012bb85b3352f64f073ccfc523c530&fr2=piv-web&fr=att-portal-s&tt=...%2BTransistor%2B13007%252CTransistor%252CSwitch%2BTransistor%2B13007%252C%2Bon%2BAlibaba.com&b=31&ni=40&no=33&tab=organic&ts=&sigr=12thjqmre&sigb=137r2i5d1&sigi=11v4ija78&.crumb=1bR6ttvVq9Z

Jim


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes that is what I mean. The ones on Motherboard. Hope there is some PM in them.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 5, 2012)

I guest there is no PM in the transistors.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 6, 2012)

Guest I should have ask my dog if he could talk he would have try to tell me.


----------



## Geo (Apr 6, 2012)

Jack, from what i know about those transistors, they have no PM's. the only thing worth keeping is the copper.if i had a truckload of them i would find a way but for a handful its not worth messing with.


----------



## Smack (Apr 6, 2012)

I've snapped a few apart and came across a couple that had gold bonding wires, and I also had one that was gold plated.


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2012)

These square packages (heat sink and three legs) can be many things. Transistors, mosfets, voltage regulators triacs and other devices, unsolder them without overheating them and they can be reused, you could sell them on eBay, several of the parts on a circuit board can be reused.

save some for yourself next time you wish to build a powersupply you may need a voltage regulator.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to thank all that replied. I'm sorry how I had to do it. I'm not going ask any question any more unless it's about refining process. Thanks Jack


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Jack, i am currently working on this same sample type, so far it involves pyrolysis at high temperature >600 deg. C., i then do a wet grind in my thrasher/basher/smasher, wash and remove all the heatsinks and legs.

The legs are air oxidised, with a little help, from time to time, with old AP solution. If your interested ill post a couple of pictures.

The heat sinks which contain silver based solder, any gold wire that may have defused into the silver solder, your standard semiconductor doping elements, and some heatsinks have gold platting, it really depends on how far you want to go to recover what available.

The heatsinks are waiting on me to make up my mind as to which process to follow. I thought of putting them into a stone polishing tumbler and see if it grinds off the PM's, saving the amount of base-metals entering acid, hmmmm.

Hope that helps some.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 7, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Hey Jack, i am currently working on this same sample type, so far it involves pyrolysis at high temperature >600 deg. C., i then do a wet grind in my thrasher/basher/smasher, wash and remove all the heatsinks and legs.
> 
> The legs are air oxidised, with a little help, from time to time, with old AP solution. If your interested ill post a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...



If you can post the pictures. I'm doing as much as possible to get as much as I can cause I don't have a lot to work with. Last year I had a lost so I'm trying to get some back what I lost. E-scrap is hard to find where I live and gas cost to much I'm on a fix income.


----------



## joem (Apr 7, 2012)

> If you can post the pictures. I'm doing as much as possible to get as much as I can cause I don't have a lot to work with. Last year I had a lost so I'm trying to get some back what I lost. E-scrap is hard to find where I live and gas cost to much I'm on a fix income.



Then think the opposite. Find a way to get people to bring it to you.
Everyone has some sort of ewaste. Just about anything can be sold on ebay.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 7, 2012)

From now on I'm going to start buying as much as I can on eBay. If the price and wieght sound good and I can get 1 or 2 grams I'll buy it.


----------



## Geo (Apr 7, 2012)

Jack, remember that even on a good day, 1g of gold will bring you around $45.00 if its refined right. dont spend a hundred dollars for fifty.if your not having luck with Escrap in your area then try to buy some jewelry cheap. most everyone has an old bent ring or broken chain. people wont throw it away because its gold but they might sell it if you offer a little money. Noxx made a calculator to use to let you know what to pay for scrap jewelry. it starts with $800.00, but change it to what the price is at the bottom of the forum page and put in the weight. so if gold is $1631 put that in the top box and someone has a ring thats 11g at 14k. find the 14k row and put 11g and click the line below it and it will tell you what price you should pay. be sure that the payout is at 50%. that way you make 50% profit from the weight of the total.

www.goldrefiningforum.com/goldpricelist.htm


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 7, 2012)

Geo, Thanks I already bookmark that so I can get to it on my 32gb HP TouchPad. To bad there is not one e-scrap.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 7, 2012)

I just seen a few thing on eBay and if I would buy them. If I would have got them it would have cost me $45 for memory sticks but to get 1 gram of gold would have been $420. So it look like I'll have to find it my self.


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi jmdlcar, Well, from the time of my last message on this topic, I have felt impelled to work on the solution.

Whilst browsing the internet, twelve months or so ago, for ball mill designs, I came across designs for stone polishing units, basically a ball mill with different grades of polishing fines. It was this concept that led me to a solution to our problem, the only thing now was to fine a grinding medium that would not contaminate the final product powder. Answer, old bashed up ceramic cpu’s that have gone through Poor Mans AR and the course material (non-magnetic, from previous pyrolized material) ready for ashing yet larger than the screen/mesh found in computer monitors, which I use as a sieve. Perfect, just killed three rats with one stone.

The picture below shows two piles, the one to the left have been hand disassembled, and the pile to the right have been pyrolized and thrashed and bashed in my chain mill. I would recommend you always pyrolize this type of material before proceeding.




This picture is the final product in terms of cleaned heat sinks stripped of any sliver or pm’s and a fair amount of the nickel.




Grinding is performed with damp, not dripping but sticky material, this eliminates dust, and washing and sieving will result in a dark brown powder ready for ashing and further recovery.

I am planning to use this method on IC’s (chips), small transistors and any other small to big semiconductors. I have a batch of very very low grade pins, which are currently undergoing air oxidation, that be perfect. The idea is to remove the pm’s and silver and very little base metals compared to using AP, HCl or nitric acid.

Hope this helps.

Deano


----------

